# Corn started here



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Some guys started getting their corn out in the past few days. Drove by several fields yesterday-gone!.

Word has it that Cargill is paying an 8 cent premium for 28% corn right now. Must be hard up -- some speculation that Budweiser is the buyer.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

A little bit of high moisture was run around here as the alcy plant had over a buck basis. But some corn came in and they dropped to harvest basis. Heard yesterday that corn on sandy ground was running under 18%. Mine is black-layered to half milk line. Still have a couple of weeks.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Adm decatur has a 1.35 premium this week


----------

